# ROHM thermo lipid?



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

right so im really interested in this product my source recently got it in. Contains per mil:

clenbuterol 60mcg,

T3 50mcg,

Yohimbine hcl and 7-Keto hcl

Who has used this? And more importantly how do you run it most effectively? Obviously with clen needing to be 2 weeks on 2 weeks off but wouldnt make sense to have to drop the lot for 2 weeks :/ ? so was thinking 4 weeks on, 4 weeks t5s, then 4 weeks back on thermo lipid? Whats peoples thoughts on this? I will be using test prop tren ace and mast alongside. Im type 1 diabetic aswell and clen i have to double my insulin to keep sugars under control so im hoping the other compounds dont effect it aswell, but yep still interested in the product some more details from people who have used and how they used it would be great, cheers!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I read .4ml sub-q everyday then build from there


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

Wh33lz said:


> Bump


You don't need to do it 2 weeks on or off it has ketofin in it


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

SteveMUFC said:


> You don't need to do it 2 weeks on or off it has ketofin in it


Thanks mate I didn't realise it had that in it!!


----------



## Thermo lipid (Apr 19, 2013)

i can get some if you ever need it great rates


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Interested on peoples experiences with this


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got some of this to try. Only problem is how would you dose it correctly? It's a liquid so therefore how do you know if you are getting the right amount of clen, T3 and yohimbine per ml?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Thermo lipid said:


> i can get some if you ever need it great rates


Lol ! Very subtle mate along with the username


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thermo lipid said:


> i can get some if you ever need it great rates


I'll send you my bank details now!!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking at a cut in June and really interested in this. I'm reading either T5 or ThermoLipid but, I'm reading above a 2wo2/wo cycle between the two. What's the standard dosage/cycle for this?


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

I've ramped up to 2ml and will use for 4 weeks, gonna switch to t5s but keep taking t3 at 100mcg then will switch back to thermo lipid for last 4 weeks of my dieting. After 3 weeks I can say it is an awesome product!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone else tried this recently??

Taken orally or sub q??


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

its oral only

I take it the last 6 weeks of every cut, start 1/2 and work up to 3ml


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mix it in with some fruit juice 20mins before first meal.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Mix it in with some fruit juice 20mins before first meal.


Was going to ask you anyway pal


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Mix it in with some fruit juice 20mins before first meal.


how come its fruit juice you have to mix it with? is it something to do with the sugar getting it into your system quicker or more effectively?

could you mix it with just a tiny bit of fruit juice like just a mouth full? dont really want to be having a full glass of fruit juice pre morning cardio.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

065744 said:


> how come its fruit juice you have to mix it with? is it something to do with the sugar getting it into your system quicker or more effectively?
> 
> could you mix it with just a tiny bit of fruit juice like just a mouth full? dont really want to be having a full glass of fruit juice pre morning cardio.


I just mix mine with a shot worth.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> I just mix mine with a shot worth.


ok cool cheers.

guessing pink grapefruit juice would be best as its a good fat-burner and also has something in that increases the potency of stuff you take orally?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wh33lz said:


> right so im really interested in this product my source recently got it in. Contains per mil:
> 
> clenbuterol 60mcg,
> 
> ...


How did you get on with the thermo lipid mate?


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone any recent experience with this, im going to run 1ml for first week then 1.5ml for second and then 2ml until the bottle is finished.

is it ok to put into water and take upon wakening before breakfast?


----------



## paris.anderson (Aug 3, 2014)

A B said:


> Anyone any recent experience with this, im going to run 1ml for first week then 1.5ml for second and then 2ml until the bottle is finished.
> 
> is it ok to put into water and take upon wakening before breakfast?


2ml is too strong for me never again lol. 1-1.5ml tops with caffeine empty stomach into cold 200ml water before breakfast. Kicks In 10-20mins


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

I used for 3 weeks lost a stone with diet and cardio shakes are terrible though!


----------



## beeferberg (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm on day 3 started with 0.5ml to see what it was like I was shaking like fickle lol then day 2 1ml not half as bad then today 1.5ml even better just feel it in the back ground don't know why the 0.5ml was worst.


----------

